# lightning claws as a nemesis force weapon?



## rata tat tat (Dec 23, 2008)

I had an idea for a Grey Knight hero and I wanted to have a set of Lightning Claws as Nemesis Force Weapons?

Possible or a stretch, what do you think?

How might I balance the points? I was thinking about sacrificing the Storm Bolter... and maybe... just maybe picking up Scourging as a psyker ability.

Too much?


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

not sure on your intentions my librarian has a lightning claw as his force weapon it just counts as a force weapon.

is that what your doing or do you want the lightning claw benefits with a nemises benefits even if you drop the storm bolter you'd definitly have to increase points


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

firstly u wouldnt nessisarily have to drop the bolter. Ive seen models (even by GW staff) with storm bolters mounted on lightning claws/power fists (even ive done this). With the nemisis force weapon, if you want the claws to count as a nemisis force weapon u go right ahead bcos:
a) its entiraly possible and
b) rule of cool applies (and i reckon this would look very cool, if u do it can u post pics plz)

put in the end its your call mate


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You can have for a Grand Master any 2 weapons, of which only one maybe Two Handed.

A Grand Master comes with a Storm Bolter and a Nemesis Force Weapon. The Nemesis Force Weapon can take any form, but it's mostly in the form of a Halberd, or Spear, although Dvorn from "Grey Knights" has a Hammer, and I believe another has a Mace.

Also, just because it takes the appearance of Two Lightning Claws, you could perhaps mount a Storm Bolter on one Lightning Claw, (a la Abaddon), or mount a bolter beneath each Claw (a la Calgar).

For the Grand Masters Weapon Options, I'd consider swapping his Storm Bolter with an Incinerator, or just giving Psycannon Bolts to the Storm Bolter. I would never ever swap the NFW, due to being the only Force Weapon available for a Dedicated, effective Close Combat Character.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha, I've always wanted to convert a GK with Nemasis Forcefist...
:shok:


----------



## rata tat tat (Dec 23, 2008)

Discy said:


> Haha, I've always wanted to convert a GK with Nemasis Forcefist...
> :shok:


Hahaha, yeah that would rock pretty hard too. I think it's lame that they make Power Fists strike last in close combat. This is correct isn't it? I'm more into the fluff than the actual game so...

What got me thinking about this was the image of the Grey Knights Hero in the Daemonhunters Codex. The Terminator suit is drawn really well and I've always been into Lightning Claws so I just thought about the arcing psyker lightning on the claws from Scourging and the 4 attacks the model would get along with the +2 Strength. 

But, oddly enough a Grey Knight Hero's "Nemesis Force Weapon" isn't really a "Force" weapon...it's a Power Weapon, only the Grand Master has a Nemesis weapon that counts as a Power Weapon and a Force Weapon... wtf? Why even call it a "Nemesis Force Weapon" if only the Grand Master really has a Force Weapon?

Holy crap! I know this is the Fluff forum but I just looked at the most recent edition of the main rulebook. All chainswords, pistols, etc. just count as generic "close combat weapons" when used in close combat. The most recent edition is a big let down in too many ways. uke:

Now I remember why I like the fluff more than the game.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

rata tat tat said:


> But, oddly enough a Grey Knight Hero's "Nemesis Force Weapon" isn't really a "Force" weapon...it's a Power Weapon, only the Grand Master has a Nemesis weapon that counts as a Power Weapon and a Force Weapon... wtf? Why even call it a "Nemesis Force Weapon" if only the Grand Master really has a Force Weapon?


Because it's fluff. I don't know Daemon Hunters too well, but I think all the Nemesis Force Weapons, aren't like a Librarians, they are meant to outright kill a Daemon only. That is what the Grey Knights do after all. And it works that way for every Grey Knight, not jus the Captians and Grand MAsters. But in game terms you couldn't have that, it would be way too powerful and unbalanced.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

the n force wepons use he psychers power to up strengh and turn into a power wepon
technically they all have big sharp stiks its the psychich nes have there force wepon/power wwepon stats,hope that gives a fluffy reason


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Every Grey Knight is a Psyker. A Force Weapon is thought by many to be purely for game term 'Force Weapon', when it's meant to be used as a Focus for Psychic Powers.

The Psychic Powers of a Grey Knight increase in effectiveness as they get more powerful, so they can channel greater power in through them. If anyone else wielded it, it's just a halberd, sword, hammer, or whatever you use to represent it.

But a Grey Knight unlocks it's potential.

It's also why an Imperial Guard Sanctioned Psykers staff ignores armour, when it's only a lump of metal with a symbol on top - they channel their power into it to grant themselves the ability to bypass armour.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Notice subject change? ...:alcoholic:
But are you saying a weapon that rerolls to wound UND adds 2 to strength (thats what they do right?)
OR are you saying strictly for modeling purposes?
If it was the first I'd usually rear up und pull the cheese flag (not really but w/e)
uuuuntil I heard Abaddon gets benefits from his lightning claw UND his nasty daemon weapon. All things conidered he IS Abaddon the despoiler but who cares about that OP moron anyhow. 
If it is the second may I say awesome-sauce and may I also suggest: Mount w/e gun on the top of the claw und give some hint of the idea that it is a Namesis force weapon und not a normal lightning claw. OR Mount the gun on the bottom, give him an open claw like Abaddon's (palm down would be cooler though) and put some Grey Knights heraldry on it.
I demand picks :mrgreen:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

AND

But you must choose which to attack with, with Abaddon. It's hard to make sense, but I think he's asking whether a Lightning Claw can be used to Represent a Nemesis Force Weapon and the Scourging Psychic Power. Yes, you can. In Fantasy, I'm using an Elf on a Lion to represent a Khornate Lord on a Juggernaught. Go figure.

And there is no subject change.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Actually no Abaddon gets +d6 attacks that re-roll to wound
If that is the case on what he is asking then he can go with my second idea :grin:
Uuuund they were talking about the mechanics of a Namesis force weapon
not whether or not he can use a lightning claw as a force weapon or not. I was just saying. 
:good:

(Und don't say something aboot und. I type how I talk. it feels natural that way.)

*Not being hostile* :biggrin:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Skye said:


> *Not being hostile* :biggrin:


Yeah you were- I could feel waves of hostility...you were being 'slept with your mum' hostile 

On a different note- do what you want regarding the modelling of the NFW, as long as you don't give the weapon any extra rules other than what it should have you'll be sitting pretty.


----------



## rata tat tat (Dec 23, 2008)

Sadly I am not a modeler. I can draw passably well though.

So, rules+fluff+my interpretation... it's the innate psychic abilities of any Grey Knight which grants the NFW their unique properties. As they grow in power so their weapons increase in power. Until they reach the pinnacle of the Grand Master whose NFW functions as both a PW and a FW. A Brother-Captain such as I am planning would have a +2S PW only.

My use of lightning claws as a NFW would only make them +2S PWs that can re-roll once for any nonwound(?). Plus wearing a pair in Terminator Armour would be +2A. I could keep the standard Strom Bolter on the back of one gauntlet, but with Scourging it might get very little use. I was thinking a Psycannon or Flamer on the other but again rules and fluff seem to differ here.

Again, I really haven't played the game since the Rogue Trader Era so... call me a noob and a lamer but please let me know if these assumptions about the game mechanics are off.

Thanks.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Yeah you were- I could feel waves of hostility...you were being 'slept with your mum' hostile
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ok I'll admit it, but it was more like playful hostility....kinda like a nurgle beast chaos daemon. :grin:
> I just like ragging on people from time to time. (und being right)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

rata tat tat said:


> Sadly I am not a modeler. I can draw passably well though.
> 
> So, rules+fluff+my interpretation... it's the innate psychic abilities of any Grey Knight which grants the NFW their unique properties. As they grow in power so their weapons increase in power. Until they reach the pinnacle of the Grand Master whose NFW functions as both a PW and a FW. A Brother-Captain such as I am planning would have a +2S PW only.
> 
> ...


Sorry a Lightning Claw style NFW would either be classed as a regular NFW (i.e +2S with any extra dependent on who's using it) OR a Lightning Claw (re-rolling failed wounds), you cant mix and match the abilities of both.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Skye said:


> (Und don't say something aboot und. I type how I talk. it feels natural that way.)
> 
> *Not being hostile* :biggrin:


It feels natural to change the spelling of a word about 3000 years old? Right.

Unfortunately, Rata Tat Tat, you must choose a Weapon. If you go for a Lightning Claw to replace your Storm Bolter, then you must choose which to attack with in the Assault Phase.

I wouldn't suggest getting a Psychic Power for a Grey Knight Hero. Leave him as it is, but use him as the focus for a Holocaust, and then he can use his own Force Weapon to instantly kill (regardless of the Eternal Warrior Rule, take advantage of it while it's still here). I wouldn't suggest a Lightning Claw. Give him a Chainfist if anything. Gives him the Anti-tank, no need to take Hammerhand, and you can use your Strength 6 Power Weapon against Infantry.


----------

